# Tipy1x2.com - FREE TIPS



## Tipy1x2 (Jun 13, 2021)

Austria  - North Macedonia    *TIP*: Over 2 goals     Odds: *1.70*    Bookmaker: *BET365*

*Source: **Tipy1x2*


----------



## Tipy1x2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Spain v Sweden -  *TIP: CORNERS OVER 9.0  @1.72  Bookmaker: BET365*
IFK Hassleholm - Nosaby IF -  *TIP: OVER 2.5  @1.60  Bookmaker: BET365

Source: Tipy1x2*


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 2, 2022)

I've been reading your predictions in the last weeks. I just want you to know I really like Tipy1x2. Keep up the good work.
By the way I can not find your overall record, can you direct me to it?


----------



## Rians (Nov 3, 2022)

There is an error code in tipy 1x2 website since yesterday,
 please help us how we can access u again


----------



## betlv (Nov 3, 2022)

There is an error code in tipy 1x2 website since yesterday,
please help us how we can access u again.
Spain v Sweden - *TIP: CORNERS OVER 9.0 @1.72 Bookmaker: Ezb68*
IFK Hassleholm - Nosaby IF - *TIP: OVER 2.5 @1.60 Bookmaker: Ezb68*


----------



## judola (Nov 6, 2022)

Tipy1x2 said:


> Austria  - North Macedonia    *TIP*: Over 2 goals     Odds: *1.70*    Bookmaker: *BET365*
> 
> *Source: **Tipy1x2* hey please can you direct me to your website because I have seen your tips are really so good and here is my Gmail account. judola02@gmail.com


----------



## david124 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello my supper star from tipy1x2.i don't what happened to the website since 17th November 2022 there is no update.please we miss your service.and am willing to pay if required.


----------



## Giresse (Nov 21, 2022)

david124 said:


> Hello my supper star from tipy1x2.i don't what happened to the website since 17th November 2022 there is no update.please we miss your service.and am willing to pay if required.


Wow, you can pay me instead. I will prep some well cooked predictions specially for you.


----------

